
Bill Gates and Paul Allen reprise classic Microsoft photo, three decades later - apress
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/bill-gates-paul-allen-reprise-classic-microsoft-photo-decades/
======
rbanffy
Who are they trying to fool? Did they think nobody would notice the Intertec
Superbrain replacing the Datapoint 8200 or the Sanyo 555 taking the place of
the NEC PC-8001?

